# revolting french



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

just got back from a short trip to bruges and decided to stop overnight on the quay at boulogne on saturday night as our ferry was 8.20 on sunday morning. drove into boulogne in the afternoon after some shopping at auchan and the pechuers had large fire consisting of old truck tyres and cable reels on the road inbetween nuasica and the roundabout opposite the fish market . the police had the road blocked either end at the roundabouts wich also included the entry to the quay. be aware if you are planning to use this as an overnight there could be problems as they olso blocked the entry from the payant car park next to the quay.this had been going on for two days and was still there when we left on sunday am 
we managed to get onto the quay when for about 20 mins they unblocked the car park roadand all left .
no sign of pompiers the road must be well knackerd now


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

What is a pechuer? 
Excuse my ignorance but if you don't ask you don't find out.
Chris


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

fisherman


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

thanks


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

Chrisgog, it's ''pecheur'', not ''pechuer'' soz,,,,,,


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

And nuasica is http://www.nausicaa.fr/, I guess. We went to Boulogne once, but have never taken a ferry to or from. I remember the whole lower third of the town was hidden by black smoke from a turning ferry which must have badly needed new injectors, and, although I can't remember from which chain it was, the most downtrodden French supermarket we've ever been into before or since.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I reckon that the spelling of the French word that you wanted to write is "pêcheur" unless you meant to type "pécheur". From your description of these guys I think both words would apply.

Pat


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Good one Pat!

Interesting derivations - 
Latin *Peccator*, 
Welsh *Pechadur*, 
French *Pécheur*.

A common mild expletive in Wesh is *Pechod*! *Sin*!


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

pippin said:


> Latin *Peccator*,
> Welsh *Pechadur*,
> French *Pécheur*.


Safe to assume then that until the arrival of Christianity there was no (concept of) sin in Wales?


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks Pippin. I'll try and remember that word next time we pop into Wales.

Pat


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Revolt*

Morning,

What are they revolting about or for?

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*French*

Trev

They were also revolting in Calais yesterday morning and blocked the harbour. The ferry I was on was therefore unable to set sail. Amazing, five little fishing boats holding the eastern channel to ransome.

Russell


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*French Protests*

One of the reasons I admire the French is the fact they stand up for their rights when they consider themselves to be victims of injustice.
Naturally I prefer to admire the actions from a distance when I do not become a victim.

I find the British apathetic ( myself included) we just let Governments and civil servants walk all over us make decisions on our behalf without consultation and lie back and moan.
Finally we have a Monarchy which the French removed with aplomb. 
We tried, then couldn't cope so we introduced (in time ) foreigners to rule our country.

Steve


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: French Protests*



pneumatician said:


> .... the French .... stand up for their rights when they consider themselves to be victims of injustice. ...... Governments and civil servants walk all over us, make decisions on our behalf without consultation and [we] lie back and moan.


Good points made there, pneumo. One day it'll all be much better and we'll all stand up for the rights of each other.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Revolting reason*

......still waiting for someone to let us know why they are revolting.......

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Try the ones from Quebec they are even more revolting :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

A coincidence 

I was there Sat lunchtime Geordie, drove past the chaps..

We wondered what the fire was too.. we were right next to it..

I popped to Bolougne for lunch only, was back in blighty for 5pm  the joys of being 1 hour from the tunnel...

There was another reason for going to do with visa applications..

Ate Oysters in the aquaruim watching sand yachts.. plenty of Motorhomes parked on the quay..

John


----------



## Belgian (Nov 21, 2007)

They are revolting for the high diesel prices, the unrelevant fish quota being imposed, and the low prices they get for their fish and the ever increasing food prices on the market and a lot of things more


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Merci*

AghHa

Thank you Beligian

Or is it Dank U Wjell or Merci?

Trev.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

We arrived in Calais at 5am monday morning, after a very strange Eurotunnel crossing......1hr 20mins!!!.

We parked up at the Aire by the port and left at 10am.....never saw a thing

Now in Brugge, leaving tomorrow for Antwerp.

Doug


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Why?*



Carper said:


> Hi
> 
> We arrived in Calais at 5am monday morning, after a very strange Eurotunnel crossing......1hr 20mins!!!.
> 
> ...


Hello there,

1hr 20 mins!

Had the economy seven not kicked in properly!

Trev.


----------

